

Ask HN: What are your fav new web apps at the moment? - FreeRadical

Personally I quite like thymer but was wondering what new apps are gaining traction amongst HN users
======
mahmud
Just tried RescueTime today, loved it.

Pros: It told me I am in the top 85% percent most productive people and showed
me few nice graphs about my time spent in Emacs and the command prompt.

Cons: It knows what websites I have been to.

------
rizwanreza
I really like talkerapp.com, though nothing has come up as essential as
Backpack.

------
Concours
I'm loving mcsquare.me

~~~
whimsy
Wow... never before have I seen such a high quality procrastination tool.

~~~
Concours
nice to see you love it too whimsy and you seems to be impress, if it helps
you, enjoy using it.

------
blister
Brizzly.com

------
comster
Apparently everyone is too busy building at the moment...

